# Change a Letter to Create a New Word



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 7, 2016)

The title is pretty much self-explanatory.

Another forum game to keep you busy while your packages arrive

How this game works is I start with a word, for example, cube. The next person has three options on what they want to do with the word. They could either change a letter in the word to create "cute", add a letter to the word to create "cuber", or remove a letter in the word to create "cub". Any modified word must be an existing word. If there aren't any more possible combinations of letters that create an existing word, the next person could abandon the word and create a new one. The goal is to try to keep a word as long as possible without running out of letters to change.

Starting Word: Cube

Good Luck!


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 8, 2016)

Tube(Now it's off topic)


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 8, 2016)

Tubs

Let's see how far this can go


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 9, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Tubs
> 
> Let's see how far this can go ;P



Hubs


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 9, 2016)

Huts


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 9, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Huts



Hits


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 9, 2016)

Bits


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 9, 2016)

Bite


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 10, 2016)

Bites


----------



## Boneless (Aug 10, 2016)

Bikes


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 10, 2016)

Biker


----------



## Boneless (Aug 10, 2016)

Baker


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 10, 2016)

Bakes


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 10, 2016)

Lakes


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 10, 2016)

Flakes


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 10, 2016)

Fakes (Non-cubers will call most speedcubes this)


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 10, 2016)

Takes


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 10, 2016)

Rakes (Trying to get this closer to the Rx word)


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 10, 2016)

Takes


----------



## Creature (Aug 10, 2016)

Tales


----------



## Sion (Aug 10, 2016)

Tames.


----------



## Boneless (Aug 11, 2016)

Tamed


----------



## cuber26 (Aug 13, 2016)

Timed


----------



## RennuR (Aug 13, 2016)

Tiled!


----------



## cuber26 (Aug 13, 2016)

Tiles


----------



## RennuR (Aug 13, 2016)

Tildes! (This is a tilde "~")


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 13, 2016)

Wildes
Idk


----------



## RennuR (Aug 13, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Wildes
> Idk


Dont think this is a word at all, but here ill help ya out,

Wilds


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 13, 2016)

Welds


----------



## RennuR (Aug 13, 2016)

Helds.... yeah its a word


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 13, 2016)

Holds


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 14, 2016)

Molds


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Folds


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 16, 2016)

Golds


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Goods


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 16, 2016)

Moods


----------



## Sirius628 (Aug 16, 2016)

Foods


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 17, 2016)

Floods


----------



## cuber26 (Aug 17, 2016)

Flood


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 17, 2016)

Blood


----------



## Boneless (Aug 28, 2016)

Brood


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 29, 2016)

Broad


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 30, 2016)

Road


----------



## phreaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Load


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 30, 2016)

Loaf


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Sep 2, 2016)

Leaf


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 3, 2016)

Leafy


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 16, 2016)

Leaf (honestly not sure where to go from there)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 16, 2016)

Leak


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 16, 2016)

Beak


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bead


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 16, 2016)

Bear


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Nov 17, 2016)

Rear


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 17, 2016)

Ear


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 17, 2016)

Tar


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 18, 2016)

Star


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 18, 2016)

Start


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 18, 2016)

Stat


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 18, 2016)

Stay


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 18, 2016)

Say


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 19, 2016)

Sway


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 19, 2016)

Ways


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't think that counts

wags


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 19, 2016)

Why wouldn't it count? I changed the spot of one letter

Wars


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 19, 2016)

War


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 19, 2016)

Warn


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 19, 2016)

Worn


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 19, 2016)

Wore


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 20, 2016)

Core


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 20, 2016)

Cone


----------



## slaz (Nov 20, 2016)

Lone


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 20, 2016)

Done


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 20, 2016)

Don


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 21, 2016)

Don't


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 22, 2016)

Do not


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 22, 2016)

Donut


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

Donuts (out of ideas)


----------



## Sion (Mar 25, 2018)

Donts


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 25, 2018)

Fonts


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 25, 2018)

Font


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 25, 2018)

Front


----------



## Sion (Mar 25, 2018)

Frond


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 25, 2018)

Fond


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 25, 2018)

Font


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 25, 2018)

Foot


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 26, 2018)

Food


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 26, 2018)

Fool


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 26, 2018)

Foul


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 26, 2018)

Soul


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 26, 2018)

Soup


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 26, 2018)

Soap


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 26, 2018)

Soan

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/Soan


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 26, 2018)

Loan


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 26, 2018)

Loon


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 26, 2018)

Look


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 26, 2018)

Book


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 26, 2018)

Boo


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 26, 2018)

Bob


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 26, 2018)

Rob


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 26, 2018)

Rot


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 27, 2018)

Pot


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 27, 2018)

put


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 27, 2018)

Nut


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 27, 2018)

Nuts


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 27, 2018)

Nets


----------



## Sion (Mar 27, 2018)

Sets


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 27, 2018)

Pets


----------



## Sion (Mar 27, 2018)

Pots


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 27, 2018)

Tots


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 27, 2018)

tot


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 27, 2018)

Lot


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 27, 2018)

lots


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 27, 2018)

Bots


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 28, 2018)

Bets


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 28, 2018)

Beta


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 31, 2018)

Feta


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 31, 2018)

Meta


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 31, 2018)

Met's


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 31, 2018)

Mess


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 31, 2018)

less


----------



## TwistAL (Mar 31, 2018)

bless


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 31, 2018)

Bliss


----------



## CarterBen (Apr 3, 2018)

Basil


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 3, 2018)

CarterBen said:


> Basil



Nice, but is this "legal?" To rearrange the letters also? Its a neat idea.

Edit- Lets say sure.

Basel


----------



## ypermcuber (Apr 3, 2018)

easel


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 3, 2018)

weasel


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 6, 2018)

weasels


----------

